# Greenish colour wood what is it?



## Wood0z (Jan 4, 2009)

Could this be Maple, Oak or what please?


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Kind of looks like poplar, but I've never seen knots like that in the poplar I've bought.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking at the end grain photo's, the wood fibres look porus, that leads me to think. Cedar !


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

In Pa- greenish tint is poplar.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

I too would guess poplar.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I would lean heavily toward poplar also.


----------



## rustictone (Oct 15, 2010)

I would have to say poplar, if it was white cedar it would have that destinct cedar smell.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree that the green tint is a definite poplar marker; however, the grain and the knots look like doug fir. The shape seems to be 2×4 further speaking to doug fir.


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Poplar


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

looks like poplar. I believe there is alot grown there.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree it looks like poplar up to the last 2 pictures. Those look kind of like Canary wood.

How hard is it? Poplar is a fairly soft hard wood.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

poplar


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

my vote is for poplar. it's a relatively light weight wood compared to something like maple. You can easily tell the weight difference.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

poplar wins


----------



## Wood0z (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I guess it's Poplar then, I wouldn't have a clue because I don't see tha wood often in Australia and the only reason I was asking because I've been recycling the USA wooden crates to make carving and extra from them n thank yoou all!!
However might have some other wood to find out what they are and Don its actually light weight and easy to shape, unti you hit the wood nots…


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

If you got it from recylced crates there might be multiple speices in the same pile which would explain why the last couple of photos look so different. Poplar is very common and cheap in the USA so I'm sure it is often used for crates.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The first photos polar the last two fir or cedar.


----------



## Wood0z (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Don and yeah i know a couple pieces of wood from the crates like the sycmore maple and red oak


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Judging by the last 2 pictures I would say Southern Yellow Pine. I've had some with streaks of green to blue in them. Just my guess though.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I was told it was caused by a fungus, still it was interesting. Would have liked to seen that guy's stash pile. LOL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

for the umteenth time…...... looks like Poplar hahaha


----------



## davcefai (Feb 6, 2009)

It could well be American Tulip.


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

Poplar for the greenish stuff, we have loads of it in Ohio, and some of the knotty pieces look like Douglas Fur, but with crates you likely have whatever was light and lying around. Poplar and fur are both cheap and easily sized. Have fun with them and great job up-cycling them.


----------



## LittleAl (Nov 6, 2010)

WoodOz, 90% of the wooden pallets I see where I work (in the US) are poplar - the other 10% is made up of white oak and maple. Haven't seen any fir used but I'm in the southeast part of the US.

+1 for poplar


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I too *WAS* leaning toward Poplar EXCEPT when I got to the last 2 shots… *NOT Poplar*...

My first thoughts were Pine or Fir… Cedar too… Green could be just plain old Mold…


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Being that you are in Australia, unless it is an imported wood from the USA, I would have no idea. To many variables.


----------



## albut (Apr 16, 2008)

look at this site

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/poplar.htm
i vote for poplar

but soome mix wood inside the bundel?


----------



## davyj (Aug 6, 2010)

yep I'd say it was Poplar that was VERY DRY when cut AND with a saw than wasn't all that sharp, just sharp enough not to burn.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Aparently, a really Poplar wood too!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

It's a shame that someone got a very poor specimen IMPORTED at a high expense when it could have been so much better!


----------

